# Infertile cat???



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

My siamese girl went to stud back in November and didnt take - so i took her again for 2 weeks when we went on holiday. We came back on 28th March 2009.
The stud owner said they were always mating when she went down to check on them.
Today she has started calling again - could it be she is infertile? Or is it just the Siamese way and she is trying to trick me?
That is twice she has been to stud now


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

My Birman has been to stud 3 times - twice with one boy - matings witnessed but no pregnancy - we took her the third time to a different stud and it looks like she might have taken (fingers crossed) and NO matings witnessed - if she hasn't then we shall try a fourth time with another stud (same cattery as the third time) - don't be too keento give up. Try a different stud or wait a while and give her a chance to mature if she is young (how old is she?). Minnii is now nearing two and this will be her first litter.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I was going to suggust try another stud? Sometimes it more take a few matings?


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

There can be several explanations: 

- They might not have mated, even though it looked liked it. Sometimes they just don't get it all the way.

- One of them (or both) might be infertile. Permanently or temporary. An infection in a female can cause "temporary infertility". It's also possible for a stud to have sperm of poor quality/low mobility, not entirely infertile but having a hard time getting the girls pregnant and maybe only sires very small kittens.

- It just didn't take. It happens. Sometimes for no reason at all, sometimes because they're not genetically compatible.

My current queen had to meet three different males before she got pregnant. The first stud that was introduced never managed to breed her. The second one might have been able to breed her but he he's a "low fertile" male so it's possible it just didn't take (I tried this stud again a year ago and got two kittens, however one stillborn) and with the third one everything just seemed to "click". She got pregnant instantly. She has had no problems getting pregnant after that.

So, try another stud.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I've just had my LaPerm girl spayed today, she was mated on 3 different occasions by 2 different proven studs - that to me is not normal at all, and in any case I doubt I'd be able to sell LaPerm kittens in the present financial climate. Just a shame that she cost me more than any other girl I've bought!

I've never had any girl fail to get pregnant after 1 or 2 matings in the past.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

I guess i will try another stud then!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Has she been on ovarid? If so it might take a bit for that to clear from her system.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

it might work - give it a try - minnii is now pregnant (not my first choice of stud but at least I know she can get pregnant) on 3rd attempt and this time they didn't see any matings whereas with the other boy they did! It's worth giving it a go before you decide to spay. I'm assuming the siamese world is like the birman and no kittens no fee so you don't lose too much.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Has she been on ovarid? If so it might take a bit for that to clear from her system.


no ovarid - she is a maiden



spid said:


> it might work - give it a try - minnii is now pregnant (not my first choice of stud but at least I know she can get pregnant) on 3rd attempt and this time they didn't see any matings whereas with the other boy they did! It's worth giving it a go before you decide to spay. I'm assuming the siamese world is like the birman and no kittens no fee so you don't lose too much.


this is her second mating with the same stud so i doubt i will get another free mating!


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> no ovarid - she is a maiden
> 
> this is her second mating with the same stud so i doubt i will get another free mating!


fingers crossed that she has mated and you will have babies but i have to say this can happen with any breed of cat.
not just a siamese thing.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> I've just had my LaPerm girl spayed today, she was mated on 3 different occasions by 2 different proven studs - that to me is not normal at all, and in any case I doubt I'd be able to sell LaPerm kittens in the present financial climate. Just a shame that she cost me more than any other girl I've bought!


O dear. I hope you didn't have to pay a premium breeding price for her?

Liz


----------

